# Other > DWD Book Club >  Enjoying my summer break!

## Jaquaia

So far this month I've read the Regeneration trilogy by Pat Barker, the first three books of Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs, Quidditch Through the Ages and The Tales of Beedle the Bard by J.K. Rowling, The Book Thief by Markus Zusak, The Slow Regard of Silent Things by Patrick Rothfuss and starting Her Fearful Symmetry by Audrey Niffenegger...

Last month I read all seven books of the Throne of Glass series by Sarah J Maas, To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee, Fire and Blood by George Martin, Princeof Shadows by Rachel Caine, The Sealed Letter by Emma Donoghue, A Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness, Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn, The Casual Vacancy by J.K. Rowling, and Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë

And that's with days out with J and appointments and driving lessons and doing some prep work for uni!

Uni and Counselling is really going to get in the way!!!  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

Lol!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Jarre

I started to get back into my book on my kindle "Salvation" by Peter F Hamilton about a quartre way through need to finish it before the sequel comes out in October.

----------


## OldMike

Curses to uni and counselling don't they know a girl needs to read  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

Have read 11.22.63 by Stephen King. Took me AGES but really enjoyed it. Also raided J's bookshelf and have read Red for Danger by L.T.C. Holt. It's about rail disasters up to the 1950's and was actually really interesting!

----------


## Suzi

I hated the ending for 11.22.63...

----------


## Jaquaia

It was a bit disappointing but enjoyed it up to that point.

----------


## Suzi

See that's my issue with Stephen King's more recent (ok since Desperation tbh) books. They are stunningly brilliantly written, but the endings are disappointing and bordering on "and then they woke up and it had all been a dream"

----------


## Jaquaia

I prefer his earlier stuff. Cell isn't too bad but Dreamcatcher, Green Mile, Pet Semetary, Carrie... they beat them hands down

----------


## Suzi

Absolutely. Desperation is amazing. Loved that one!

----------


## Jaquaia

I need to read that. I need to sort my books out in the shed too, I have the full Dark Tower series out there

----------


## Suzi

I haven't read them all!

----------


## Jaquaia

I haven't read any of them!!! I have the first GoT out there too so can't start the series until I find that!

----------


## Suzi

OO Haz is reading those atm! She's loving it!

----------


## Jaquaia

I've had book 1 for years but it got packed up and stuck in the shed when I moved out. I got all but 1 of the rest of the series for Christmas so need to pull my finger out.

If she likes those she should try A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms and Fire and Blood. The first one is like a sequel series of short stories. Fire and Blood is the history of the Targaryen rulers since the conquest. He's writing a second book as he had too much material to go in one!

----------


## Suzi

She's got the complete GoT series, but she's a very slow reader so it'll take her a fair old while to get through these!

----------


## Jaquaia

I might try and go through my books before uni starts. It will be interesting to see how many I actually have!

----------


## Suzi

It will!

----------


## Jaquaia

Have read The Painted Man by Peter V. Brett and am now on The Catcher in the Rye by J. D. Salinger. Never had the chance to read it before.

----------


## Suzi

OO I think you'll love it!

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoyed it! The way it was written really matched the character.

----------


## Suzi

Yup! Brilliant isn't it?

----------


## Mira

I was reading that you read 11.22.63 by Stephen King. Thats one of the only books I managed to read from start to finish. I don't read at all. I want to but I don't. But that book I could not put down.

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoyed it! Just finished reading Sweet Pea by C J Skuse. It's about a female serial killer. Quite disturbing at times but brilliantly written. Just starting a book about Native American myths

----------


## Suzi

Mira have you tried any of his others? Under the Dome was brilliant, Desperation, Misery, The Shining are all brilliant. 

Not read that one Jaq, sounds awesome though...

----------


## Jaquaia

I second Misery, not actually read the others. The Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile and Pet Semetary are good reads too.

----------

Suzi (12-09-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Read In Bloom, the sequel to Sweet Pea. Started a book on native American myths but couldn't get into it so started Mansfield Park

----------

Suzi (18-09-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Been a while since I updated this.

Have gotten through The Desert Spear and The Daylight War by Peter V. Brett, Cilka's Journey by Heather Morris, Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Honeyman, Once Upon a River by Diane Setterfield, Circe by Madeline Miller, Eric and Thief of Time by Terry Pratchett and Good Omens by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett. Current read is The Librarian of Auschwitz

----------


## Suzi

Go you!

----------


## Jaquaia

Currently reading Six of Crows by Leigh Bardugo

----------


## Jaquaia

Oh!!! Also read Dead Man's Lane by Kate Ellis; signed copy for my birthday off his parents. Only one problem...

It's book 23 in a series!!!

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! So you now need 1 - 22 for Christmas?  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

I'd forgotten about this thread. Got through 44 books so far this year, 17 of them during June alone. My to read pile is actually starting to look reasonable.... well... the one on my bedside table. I have a shelf full (double stacked) here and a small bookcase full at my parents... shhhh!

----------

Paula (01-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That's great!

----------


## scilover

wow thats cool. so cool.

----------

